# Are they all the same?



## sparegolfer (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello Datsun Z lovers. Here is a quick question for you. I have a 10/70 Z and I would like to make it just a simple fun mobile. I guess you would call it a stage 1, not completely original but with some mods. I am getting ready to start on the suspension and would like to order a suspension bushing kit to replace my old original worn out stuff. There are so many different companies that make suspension kits, so my question is, are they all the same or is there one kit better than the rest or one I need to stay away from? I'm planning to go probably, front and rear larger sway bars, lowering springs and koni reds. Thank you for your time and i'd love to hear any input or suggestions.


----------

